# Hughesville, Md - Hannah - Sable F Adult



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

Hannah is a black and tan female German Shepherd Dog mix. She is approximately 6 years old. Hannah is a very people centered dog that is very shy at first and warms up quickly. She is very environment centered and will need some training. Hannah is a high energy dog like most german shepards and she should go to a home with specific knowledge of this breed. She does not like other dogs male or female and should be the only dog in the home.

http://www.charlescounty.org/es/apps/availableanimals/details.jsp?ID=76197 

The Tri-County Animal Shelter is located at 
6707 Animal Shelter Road
Hughesville, Maryland 20637

LOBBY HOURS 
(closed holidays) 
10:00 AM -6:00 PM (Monday - Friday) 
8:00 AM-4:00 PM (Saturdays) 

ADOPTION HOURS 
(closed holidays) 
12:00 PM - 5:00 PM (Monday - Friday) 
10:00 AM - 3:00 PM (Saturday)

PHONE NUMBERS
St. Mary's and Calvert 1-800-903-1992 
Charles 301-932-1713

$85.00 fee covers spay/neuter, veterinarian physical exam, first distemper series vaccination, rabies vaccination if over three months, puppies and kittens are wormed for round worms, heartworm testing for dogs over six months old and FELV/FIV testing for cats over nine weeks old.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWW pretty ! **BUMP**


----------



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Pretty girl - still listed! - Needs to be an only dog


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14536406


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

